# Would you dye your 'Betty?'



## Dreamergirl3 (Jan 30, 2007)

I suppose I could have put this in "Hair Salon" but, I couldn't make myself  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




There is a product on the market called Betty Beauty Hair Color: Pubic Hair Dye. From Folica.com:

Betty Beauty introduces Betty, the first safe hair color specially formulated for the hair down there. Allows women to ensure a perfect match between the hair on their head and the hair down there. Whether she is a blonde, radiant auburn, brunette, or has jet black hair, betty is the boost for color that lets her match those glorious locks above, and even covers gray!

Available in five great colors:

    * BLONDEbetty - Are you a true blonde? Of course you are! Blondebetty answers the true blonde question. Includes three levels of blonde to create a perfect match.
    * AUBURNbetty - Auburn for your hotspot? Red means go there. Want a red hot secret? Get your betty ready!
    * BLACKbetty - Get back to black or rev up the action! BLACKbetty rules below the belt.
    * BROWNbetty - Brown downtown? Sunny, spontaneous and real. Do it up brown!
    * FUNbetty (hot pink) - Hot pink means play. Adventure down below! FUNbetty is a hot pink party in a box!

What do you think of this product? Would you ever dye your pubic hair? Consider it?

As for myself, I would sooner consider waxing it some crazy shape before I considered dying it hahaha.


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 30, 2007)

Nope.

Hair down "there" isn't my thing. Ick.


----------



## flowerhead (Jan 30, 2007)

Auburn for your hotspot? LOL


----------



## prinzessin784 (Jan 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Nope.

Hair down "there" isn't my thing. Ick._

 
lol how is it icky?  it's NATURE.

but no I wouldn't dye it, that's just a waste of money.  It's naturally red anyway haha.


----------



## Katja (Jan 30, 2007)

*In addition to dying my pubes, I'd also conduct an in depth search for the perfect hair products, such as straightening serum and hair mousse.  And if I get frisky, hair accessories to go with. 

And I am totally joking.

NO.  I wouldn't dye my pubes. 

EVER.

I might look into the hair accessories though. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## Moppit (Jan 30, 2007)

I wouldn't use that stuff either.  Just the thoughts of dye possibly burning 'that' area, ouch.


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *prinzessin784* 

 
_lol how is it icky?  it's NATURE.

but no I wouldn't dye it, that's just a waste of money.  It's naturally red anyway haha._

 
I don't personally find it attractive on a man or a woman.
Yes, it's nature.
So is armpit hair, nose hair, and ear hair, none of which I see on very many FOTDs // picture posts here.
I don't like hair, I never have.  I don't enjoy the texture of it, the feel of it on my skin, etc.

eta:
My skin is extremely sensitive to touch...when my husband goes three days without shaving it is literally painful to lie next to him in bed. No, I don't like body hair. It's itchy and generally not comfortable. Three days without shaving is 12 hours too long for my comfort. :/


----------



## frankie! (Jan 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_I don't personally find it attractive on a man or a woman.
Yes, it's nature.
So is armpit hair, nose hair, and ear hair, none of which I see on very many FOTDs // picture posts here.
I don't like hair, I never have.  I don't enjoy the texture of it, the feel of it on my skin, etc._

 
Agreed


----------



## kimmy (Jan 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_I don't personally find it attractive on a man or a woman.
Yes, it's nature.
So is armpit hair, nose hair, and ear hair, none of which I see on very many FOTDs // picture posts here.
I don't like hair, I never have.  I don't enjoy the texture of it, the feel of it on my skin, etc._

 
i don't like it either. ew..just ew.

i don't know why you'd dye THOSE especially...unless you're like a porn star with OCD who bleaches their hair, or something.


----------



## lemurian (Jan 30, 2007)

I think most people willing to go to the trouble and expense of wholeheartedly "grooming" that area probably just wax.  I think any other parties with access to said area would probably prefer that, too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Maybe it's just because I don't even dye the hair on my head, but I find this whole thing pretty silly...


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jan 30, 2007)

What i want to know is how safe it is.  That is definately a place you'd have to do a skin test before you put the stuff on.  That would be a horrid place to have a reaction. Ew.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Jan 30, 2007)

eww.. a guy with a shaved.. "down there" would creep me out!!! like I was having Intimate relations with a 10 year old.. No thank you!


----------



## little teaser (Jan 30, 2007)

a hot pink mohawk down there would be cool


----------



## lemurian (Jan 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MxAxC-_ATTACK* 

 
_eww.. a guy with a shaved.. "down there" would creep me out!!! like I was having Intimate relations with a 10 year old.. No thank you!_

 
It's worse than that, actually.. it's like humping a brillo pad


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *little teaser* 

 
_a hot pink mohawk down there would be cool_

 
Ok.
I admit.
Yeah. It would.

If I could stand hair, it would


----------



## d_flawless (Jan 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MxAxC-_ATTACK* 

 
_eww.. a guy with a shaved.. "down there" would creep me out!!! like I was having Intimate relations with a 10 year old.. No thank you!_

 
i never got how that could be...

but i'm with shimmer, hair (on me) is a no-go...oh him, whatever, as long as i'm getting some


----------



## Hawkeye (Jan 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *flowerhead* 

 
_Auburn for your hotspot? LOL_

 
Then Lindsey Lohan would be upset because she isn't the only firecrotch out there.


----------



## ChynaSkye (Jan 30, 2007)

pretty interesting topic... but i am more of an extension girl myself...


----------



## kradge79 (Jan 30, 2007)

I'm going to have to say no.  I had a friend in HS who bleached his, and he had some serious problems due to the bleach.  Not fun.


----------



## aeni (Jan 30, 2007)

The drapes don't match the tile already!

I think I'd do it if I grew my hair out just to make my bf laugh his ass off.


----------



## Raerae (Jan 31, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MxAxC-_ATTACK* 

 
_eww.. a guy with a shaved.. "down there" would creep me out!!! like I was having Intimate relations with a 10 year old.. No thank you!_

 
I dont like my guys shaved, but trimmed is a MUST!  Like 1/4 an inch long, maybe 1/3.  Nothing like a guy with a 70's Ron Burgundy Pubic Mane! lol...  It's soooooooooo gross.  

I'm not much into pubic hair myself...  I wanna get it all zapped off at some point.  But I could totally dig the hot pink haha...  Sounds so fun.


----------



## Raerae (Jan 31, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ChynaSkye* 

 
_pretty interesting topic... but i am more of an extension girl myself..._

 
haha.... how about some corn rows on your coochie? lol


----------



## Bernadette (Jan 31, 2007)

My lord all of you are cracking me up!
I do believe there was a Sex and the City episode in which Samantha had a bad dye experience on her "betty."
I'm beyond anti body hair of any kind. I shave every day just because even any stuble makes me feel gross. So no, I won't be dying anything besides the hair on my head.
I've also read in a beauty magazine about women doing this because they don't want the men in their life to know that their hair color isn't natural.
As far as guys shaving their business, I think it's a good thing.


----------



## Bernadette (Jan 31, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aeni* 

 
_The drapes don't match the tile already!

I think I'd do it if I grew my hair out just to make my bf laugh his ass off._

 
That would be so awesome if you tried to play it off like "aiint I sexy" and were super serious 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !


----------



## Raerae (Jan 31, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bernadette* 

 
_





 My lord all of you are cracking me up!
I do believe there was a Sex and the City episode in which Samantha had a bad dye experience on her "betty."
I'm beyond anti body hair of any kind. I shave every day just because even any stuble makes me feel gross. So no, I won't be dying anything besides the hair on my head.
I've also read in a beauty magazine about women doing this because they don't want the men in their life to know that their hair color isn't natural.
As far as guys shaving their business, I think it's a good thing._

 
Yeh... I'm totally in the crowd of the ONLY place hair should grow, is on your head...  I wanna have my legs done with laser too but thats soooo expensive.  Looks really nice though.


----------



## aeni (Jan 31, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bernadette* 

 
_That would be so awesome if you tried to play it off like "aiint I sexy" and were super serious 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !_

 
Oh yeah.  That's totally my humor there.  Straight-faced seriousness.  I should work with Colbert!

The thing is I'd want to make a video spoof about the whole "Dick in a Box" even though there's a pretty bad one already called "My box in a box".


----------



## Beauty Mark (Jan 31, 2007)

I really wonder how safe it is. Without being too vulgar, I wonder if you can burn yourself down there or cause other damage.

That's not something I'd be willing to risk. On a less serious side, regular hair dye can stain your skin. Do you really want to risk staining your skin down there?


----------



## Raerae (Jan 31, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aeni* 

 
_Oh yeah.  That's totally my humor there.  Straight-faced seriousness.  I should work with Colbert!

The thing is I'd want to make a video spoof about the whole "Dick in a Box" even though there's a pretty bad one already called "My box in a box"._

 
haha that you-tube was great =p

Britney showed her box to the world!  But my box is just for you!


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Jan 31, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aeni* 

 
_Oh yeah.  That's totally my humor there.  Straight-faced seriousness.  I should work with Colbert!

The thing is I'd want to make a video spoof about the whole "Dick in a Box" even though there's a pretty bad one already called "My box in a box"._

 
there is " Tits in a Box" available for your viewing pleasure somewhere on youtube.. haha


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Jan 31, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_Yeh... I'm totally in the crowd of the ONLY place hair should grow, is on your head...  I wanna have my legs done with laser too but thats soooo expensive.  Looks really nice though._

 
ahh way too expensive, but can you imagine never having to shave again.. AHHH what a godsend that would be!


----------



## spectrolite (Jan 31, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *youbeabitch* 

 
_Then Lindsey Lohan would be upset because she isn't the only firecrotch out there._

 
Lol Zing!!!!!!!!!! 10 points


----------



## Bernadette (Jan 31, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_Yeh... I'm totally in the crowd of the ONLY place hair should grow, is on your head...  I wanna have my legs done with laser too but thats soooo expensive.  Looks really nice though._

 
Oh god, me too! Someday! I want to get my armpits done first to see how it goes and then do my uh, betty (never heard it called that before.)
I told my b/f a long time ago and he was like "I'll throw in for that!"


----------



## jenii (Jan 31, 2007)

This whole thing reminds me of that scene in Family Guy where Meg is about to go to the prom with Brian, and Stewie says "FYI, the carpet matches the drapes. Both in color AND in length."


----------



## Ella_ (Jan 31, 2007)

meh. Ive been dying mine for years. I have bright hair - purple pink or blue and I like to have everything matching 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I even pencil in my brows in a matching colour. Everyone makes jokes that I look like a manga girl, if only they knew 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I use fudge, its all natural and its a stain, not a depositing colour. So its safe to use in that area you just have to be careful when rinsing. I even called the company and made sure it was safe...

Probably a little TMI.


----------



## Raerae (Jan 31, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ella_* 

 
_meh. Ive been dying mine for years. I have bright hair - purple pink or blue and I like to have everything matching 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I even pencil in my brows in a matching colour. Everyone makes jokes that I look like a manga girl, if only they knew 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I use fudge, its all natural and its a stain, not a depositing colour. So its safe to use in that area you just have to be careful when rinsing. I even called the company and made sure it was safe...

Probably a little TMI._

 
haha Anime crotch...  Thats great.


----------



## Bernadette (Jan 31, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ella_* 

 
_meh. Ive been dying mine for years. I have bright hair - purple pink or blue and I like to have everything matching 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I even pencil in my brows in a matching colour. Everyone makes jokes that I look like a manga girl, if only they knew 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I use fudge, its all natural and its a stain, not a depositing colour. So its safe to use in that area you just have to be careful when rinsing. I even called the company and made sure it was safe...

Probably a little TMI._

 
I've seen this girl around town that has pink and blonde hair and does her brows pink and it looks really good. Not to mention she is drop-dead gorgeous but anyway I would lvoe to see a picture of your brows!

So you have to tell us what the company rep said on the phoen when you asked them about this? Hah


----------



## Raerae (Jan 31, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bernadette* 

 
_I've seen this girl around town that has pink and blonde hair and does her brows pink and it looks really good. Not to mention she is drop-dead gorgeous but anyway I would lvoe to see a picture of your brows!_

 
Heh, i think most drop dead gorgeous people can pull off all sorts of crazy looks, and still end up looking great.

Look at Milla Jovovich in 5th element with the bright orange hair and suspenders haha.  She still looked amazing lol.


----------



## ..kels* (Jan 31, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aeni* 

 
_I think I'd do it if I grew my hair out just to make my bf laugh his ass off._

 
haha i so would. but ick.. i can't stand even growing it out to get it waxed.


----------



## Tyester (Feb 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dreamergirl3* 

 
_    * FUNbetty (hot pink) - Hot pink means play. Adventure down below! FUNbetty is a hot pink party in a box!_

 
This might be cool to actually see. I'm curious now.


----------



## Raerae (Feb 1, 2007)

Dye your Bobbie, Tye =p


----------



## moonrevel (Feb 1, 2007)

I could never do this, because I stress enough about maintaining that particular region without worrying about how long the roots have grown.


----------



## Tyester (Feb 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_Dye your Bobbie, Tye =p_

 
There's not enough hair to dye. And it wouldn't be pink. But checking a girls out who did it would be nice.


----------



## Raerae (Feb 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tyester* 

 
_There's not enough hair to dye. And it wouldn't be pink. But checking a girls out who did it would be nice. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Haha...  Purple then?


----------



## Jennybella (Feb 2, 2007)

lol a hot pink landing strip would be great :-D hahahaha


----------



## ginger9 (Feb 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MxAxC-_ATTACK* 

 
_eww.. a guy with a shaved.. "down there" would creep me out!!! like I was having Intimate relations with a 10 year old.. No thank you!_

 
Are you kidding?? Guys that shave completely down there look awesome - and frankly if not having pubic hair will confuse one into thinking "it" was 10 years old then we got bigger, or shall I say "miniscule" issue then don't we? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




As for dying my betty, I wouldn't do it just because I'm kinda low-maintenance like that (have never even colour my hair yet) but I got no problem with it. I think it's kinda cool!


----------



## girlstar (Feb 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bernadette* 

 
_As far as guys shaving their business, I think it's a good thing._

 
Woo, thank goodness.. finally a girl who I agree with about that.. lol


----------



## MAC_Whore (Feb 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bernadette* 

 
_..As far as guys shaving their business, I think it's a good thing._

 
Amen.  I know hair is a natural thing, but I just don't find it appealing.  On me or him.  A racing stripe is acceptable, though.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  As far as the dye, a hot pink racing stripe would be pretty funny.  

This gives "Ugly Betty" a whole new meaning.  Would that be like when Britney flashed everyone those nasty vajayjay shots?


----------



## Janice (Feb 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_
Look at Milla Jovovich in 5th element with the bright orange hair and suspenders haha.  She still looked amazing lol._

 








Love her in that movie, even named one of my pooches after that character.


----------



## thestarsfall (Feb 5, 2007)

I've done it...dyed it blue with manicpanic....but it didnt stick really and it faded really fast...was dark with the dye on and then was blonde again like the next shower...

haha...

I also read this story somewhere else in internetland about this girl with a green "betty" and she was going for surgery and she wrote "don't cut the grass" on her stomach beforehand (i think it was like appendix surgery)...and they wrote something back afterwards because they had to shave it...I think it was "it needed a mow"

I dunno I dont remember...

I had in mind some grand intentions of shaving it into a heart and dying it pink...but its hella hard to shave things into a heart...so that never panned out...

Too much work for anything other than a one time thing IMO


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Feb 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ginger9* 

 
_Are you kidding?? Guys that shave completely down there look awesome - and frankly if not having pubic hair will confuse one into thinking "it" was 10 years old then we got bigger, or shall I say "miniscule" issue then don't we? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
not kidding. I think its disgusting and its way too porno for my taste thats all.. trimmed is good. shaved is just.. creepy gross.


----------



## glam8babe (Sep 16, 2007)

i personally wouldnt because i dont like having hair down there but one of my guy friends once dyed his hair blonde and he had abit of dye left over so he used it on his pubes! and last week he dyed his hair bright blonde so i wonder if he had any left over again :| men must enjoy it


----------



## SingFrAbsoltion (Sep 16, 2007)

LOL there's nothing to dye for me. I hate having hair there. But if I didn't the pink sounds fun hahaha I told my bf about this once and he got grossed out. So I guess no pink pubes for me.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Sep 16, 2007)

haha I just saw this recently and thought to myself..."who the hell would want their vagina to be hot pink or blue or yellow??"

not me. i'll shave it but i don't see the point in coloring it


----------



## girlsaidwhat (Sep 17, 2007)

You know...if I /had/ hair on my... ahem... 'Betty'... I think I'd go for the hot pink, just to try it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  But for me, I'd rather have none.


----------



## vica (Sep 17, 2007)

a waste of fuckin time!! just shave it off! lol. or if someones just bored, maybe some pink liberty spikes? j/f


----------



## dollbabybex (Sep 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_I don't personally find it attractive on a man or a woman.
Yes, it's nature.
So is armpit hair, nose hair, and ear hair, none of which I see on very many FOTDs // picture posts here.
I don't like hair, I never have.  I don't enjoy the texture of it, the feel of it on my skin, etc.
_

 
agreed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i shave it all off , and i dont get a rash or anything...thankfully!

i prefer men trimmed to shaved tho


----------



## SparklingWaves (Sep 17, 2007)

That hair grows with a vicious attitude.  To try to keep a snatch to match is just too high maintenance.  

The covering the grey freaks me out.  Grey roots on your Betty or Bob is just plan disgusting.  Shave or wax that grey off.  

I guess they will come out with a flat iron for that area too.  Slick Betty.  ((Sigh))


----------



## RachelWarhol (Sep 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ChynaSkye* 

 
_pretty interesting topic... but i am more of an extension girl myself..._

 
ahahahahahahaha!


----------



## RachelWarhol (Sep 17, 2007)

quite frankly, i think it would be pretty humorous to dye myself blonde or hot pink and watch my man's reaction haha.


----------



## glam8babe (Sep 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SparklingWaves* 

 
_ 
I guess they will come out with a flat iron for that area too. Slick Betty. ((Sigh))_

 
i can imagine that... and crimpers and probably a tiny pair of tongs. and for that afro betty a mini afro comb


----------



## ratmist (Sep 17, 2007)

Heh, no.  

On the other hand, I like pubic hair - specifically mine.  It's soft and pretty and comforting.  

I love body hair except for the few I get on my face/chin - those irritate the fuck out of me.  If I had the money and time to get electrolysis on the facial hair, it'd be gone for good.


----------



## jilliandanica (Sep 17, 2007)

I wouldn't dye my "Betty". Dying down there reminds me of Samantha's lil mishap on SATC hehe. Besides, I get it all waxed off.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Sep 18, 2007)

I really didn't know that your pubic hair could go grey. Thats kind of...scary lol. ugh

As for men being shaved, hell I'm all for it. Its not pleasant having hairs in your mouth (hey I'm just being honest). If it wasn't for that, I wouldn't care about his hair down there. But if my mouths going to be there, then you better get rid of all that hair lol. Trimming it isnt enough for me..he'll use clippers and 2 days later you can't even tell. 

Plus I think that not having hair down there helps with the smell. Not a bad hygiene smell...more like a musty, I've-been-playing-basketball-all-day kinda smell.


----------



## FrazzledOne (Sep 18, 2007)

no, no, no. Heck, sometimes I even forget to shave my bikini line.


----------



## Katura (Sep 18, 2007)

Hot pink Hoo-hah!!!! lol!

Sign me up! Oh  wait-...nothing to dye..damn.


----------



## slowhoney (Sep 18, 2007)

I have nothing against it but I definitely wouldn't do it myself.  I have no interest in creating a scene down there. IMO, it is unnecessary vanity. It's another marketing ploy to make money and make people believe it's 'cool' or that you 'need to do it.' If this is being hyped up because it will help women prevent men from finding out they dye their hair, that's just dumb. Heh. I don't care if anyone knows I dye my hair. I wouldn't go to such lengths to cover that up! Besides, dying the hair on my head takes up a lot of time, energy and money. I don't need other things to maintain, thanks!


----------



## susannef (Oct 23, 2007)

I really like body hair on the opposite sex. I love running my fingers thru a man's chest hair. 
On women I think trimmed looks best down there. Not completely hairless, but isnt it wonderful that we live in a day and age where everyone can choose for themselves? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I also agree that it would be a great laugh to dye it hot pink hehe. I personally would be hesistant to try tho, since an allergic reaction near my betty is the last thing I want.


----------



## nunu (Oct 23, 2007)

lol no way!!!!! waste of money! just shave/wax it off!!


----------



## .k. (Oct 23, 2007)

well the dye isn that expensive.
id like to try it. i would want a heart shaped hot pink hoo-hah!


----------



## Briar (Oct 24, 2007)

Hah hah! I was browsing the "Chatter" section and saw this thread and laughed my head off. 

I just got a package of pink Betty dye as a gift (long story, don't ask). I don't shave so I've got plenty to dye but haven't gotten around to trying it yet. My husband was certainly intrigued with the idea.  :twisted:

I'll let y'all know how it turns out.

P.S.  Its a semi-permanent dye formulated to be especially gentle and to eventually wash out so.. no burns, no roots.


----------



## Kuuipo (Oct 25, 2007)

Kelly Osbourne crayon red might be kinda hot for Valentines'Day.....I prefer anything below the neck sans hair.


----------



## frocher (Oct 25, 2007)

No, I wax but wouldn't dye.  The grow out would be hilarious though.


----------



## xsnowwhite (Oct 25, 2007)

someone needs to do rainbow


----------



## NutMeg (Oct 26, 2007)

I asked my bf what he would think if I just dyed myself pink without telling him. His exact words were "That's so punk rock."


----------



## V15U4L_3RR0R (Oct 26, 2007)

I want a pink minge hawk! How cool would that be? Just for a day. You could spike it with gel lol. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But in all seriousness I shave down there anyways so there wouldn't be much point in it. Also i don't really mind hairy blokes. But I don't think my feller would let me dye his bush pink lmao.


----------



## Ms.Amaranthine (Oct 26, 2007)

This sounds like a recipe for disaster either in the way of an infection or a chemical burn where you really don't want a burn. I would never trust myself enough to dye anything other than the hair on my head. I tried to wax my bits once and made myself bleed.

I'll just stick to shaving.

I could totally see my ex doing this though. He shaves his pubes into an exclamation point.


----------



## GreekChick (Oct 28, 2007)

I'm still laughing over the BLACKbetty.
Why would anyone want to dye the pubic hair darker (jet black on top of that!) than what it already is. So not appealing, ugh.
Nasty, just nasty.


----------



## Mac_Mocha (Oct 28, 2007)

Definitely not


----------



## yur_babeydoll (Oct 30, 2007)

ICK!!! 
Ahahaha definitely not!!!
Not trying to get tooo errrm detailed lol but a)minimal/no hair is good and b)like my color lol


----------

